# Kielbasa and Pasta



## letscook (Apr 14, 2009)

Kielbasa and Pasta
12 oz pc kielbasa 
1/2 cup water
1 1/2 cups macroni shells
6 slices of bacon cut up into small to medium peices
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
3 tbl sugar
2 tbl flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3/4 cup water
1/4 cup Taragon Vineagar
2 tbl parsley

In skillet simmer sausage with 1/2 cup water for 20 min
Cook macaroni and drain.
Drain slice kielbasa and set aside.
In a large skillet cook bacon till almost done - add mushroom cook 2min more
Stir in sugar, flour S & P 
Add 3/4 cup water and the vinegar
cook and sir until thicken and bubbly.
Add kielbasa, macaroni, bacon & mushrooms.
Mix well and heat throughly
top with parsley


----------



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your recipe with us..Have made a copy..Thanks again
kadesma


----------



## letscook (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2009)

I know we will, my gang loves Kielbasa and any kind of pasta.

kadesma


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 14, 2009)

That sounds really good.


----------

